
Ask HN: Which tool do you use for API test automation? - Oras
Hello HN,
Would you kindly share the tools you use for API test automation? I use behat for running tests locally but what I would like a tool that:<p>1. Easy to use and maintain by developers and QAs
2. Can run tests locally as well as post releases.
3. Can cover functional and non functional tests (code coverage as well as performance for example).<p>The work is mainly on LAMP stack.<p>Thanks!
Oras
======
MalcolmDiggs
For end-to-end tests I user SuperAgent
([http://visionmedia.github.io/superagent/](http://visionmedia.github.io/superagent/))
or more specifically SuperTest
([https://github.com/visionmedia/supertest](https://github.com/visionmedia/supertest))
which has a suite of assertions built in.

It actually tests your API over HTTP, so you can tell it the url (localhost or
production) of any api you wanna test. Use it in conjunction with any modern
test framework and you'll likely get the request-times/performance metrics
echo'd as part of the runner's output.

It's typically used more for javascript development, but there's no reason
that it couldn't test an API written in PHP (or anything else), as long as
you're comfortable writing your tests in javascript.

------
chrstphrhrt
[https://github.com/ramses-tech/ra](https://github.com/ramses-tech/ra)

It lets you generate end-to-end tests from a spec file for APIs that are
themselves generated from the same file. Same for client libraries and API
docs, generate all the things :)

------
SkyRocknRoll
[http://www.getpostman.com/](http://www.getpostman.com/) along with newman
with jenkins integration

------
brudgers
What tools have already been considered?

Why don't these meet expectations?

